# Restoring shine to metal parts (cleats, port hole metal)



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello,

I was just wondering if anyone knew how to take of the corrosion off of cleats and port hole metal pieces. All of the metal around my port holes holding the plexi glass have dulled out. The same with the cleats they are all a dull grey. Have any of you restored the shine? If so how? Thanks!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

those green scotchbright pads might work.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Miracle Cloth*

Miracle Cloth is the way to go!!! Heres a link to the Practical Sailor review Metal Cleaners

BTW...works great on stainless at home too, only thing that got rid of water spots on the appliances


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

I swear by Prism Polish. Found it at a Strictly Sail show a few years ago and have ordered more directly from them since. It not only cleans metal including stainless and aluminum, but my favorite is that it also deoxidizes fiberglass. I use it on my sailboat but more importantly it restores the deep blue of a powerboat that I have in about 1/4 the time it used to take. I do not have any really bad metal that I have restored, but their presentation at Strictly Sail sure worked. They let the customer apply it to show how little you need.

Website is MP Pros: Metal polish and finish restorer and they have a 877 # of 377-5112. Cost is not cheap by any means but a little goes a long way. Example, this spring I did the entire cockpit, and decks of my 34' sailboat, plus the entire topsides and deck of a 21' SeaRay, plus a Sea Doo with a 2 pound jar for $40. Then I gave a neighbor the balance to restore the color to an old Sunfish that had not seen wax in about 20 years. He returned the balance to me.Thjey also sell 8 oz and 1 lb jars.

Thanks for reminding me, I need to reorder. 
Guess I like the stuff. Wonder if I can get a commission?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would recommend the Miracle Cloth, which you can get from West Marine for about $8.00 or so. They've consistently proven themselves top-performers in Practical Sailor's tests again and again. Then I would hit them with Flitz Metal Polish, using one of the Flitz Polish ball applicators.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

after you get it cleaned up Colonite 850 is the best protection. I use it on the stainless and alluminum on my fishing boats and have not found any thing that protects better. stay away from acids if you can they make it worse in the long run. Havent tried the flitz. but the miracle cloths are the wifes favorites, followed by the colinite cause she doesn't have to use the cloths as much


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

If the items you are looking to polish are aluminum as I assume they are, you are going to have to coat them with something or they will soon return to their current state. Aluminum oxidation actually protects the metal below with a protective layer of oxidation. I'd probably wax them after cleaning. Spray-on clear acrylics will flake off like old varnish, but sooner.(g) I've heard good things about Colonite as well.


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Is miracle cloth just a cloth or does it have some chemical cleaner on it? Also so I just wipe it with that then use like collinite to bring the shine back and it should also protect it?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Miracle Cloths are impregnated with a polish/cleaner. Then you should use some protective coating to help preserve the clean surface. I've never used or heard of Colonite, but it sounds like a possible good choice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I use something called "Orange Glo". Works very well. On things other than aluminum, that are REALLY corroded, I start with a BRIEF bath in muriatic acid (available at swimming pool supply houses), wash them off thoroughly with water and then use Orange Glo.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Miracle cloth... we had highly corroded bronze and it cleaned it right up! It has the right name.. I don't know how it does it, but it does.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, the miracle cloth is impregnated with unobtainium. They use the cyclotron at Brookhaven National Laboratory to get it into the cloth. Don't set it down next to your camera.(g)

Seriously, though, clean 'em up and then coat 'em with a good wax or something. If you have not used muriatic acid before I would not recommend it. Explosions and severe burns, if not blindness, can occur to the unfamiliar. If one feels the need to use any acid, good old vinegar is the place to start. Not fast, but safe.


----------



## CliffL (Jan 25, 2007)

*CorrosionX*

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but CorrosionX was recommended to me to clean and protect the metal on my boat. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

problems I've found with acids.

1. Acid removes all of the oxidation on stainless and opens up the pours in the metal and will make it rust worse in a shorter amount of time.

2. If your hull or decks are painted and you get acid on the paint it will remove all the wax and open up the paint and it will stain easier. same with gel coat.

3. over time it will remove anodizing from aluminum.

4. Its a pain when have to round up rubber gloves to use it and finding the right ratio to dilute it. and then trying not to get any on the rest of the boat is nearly impossible even when you rinse it off it ends up running down the deck and down the hull. and leaving discolored streaks and spots.

It is very fast but the side effects make it not worth it to me.
Some of the guys with sport fisherman that have the big tuna towers on them have recommended lemon pledge for aluminum I haven't tried that yet but their boats are always immaculate.

the miracle cloth followed by the colinite is fast an it lasts. and its much safer for the boat and the person using it than acids.

hope this helps


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CorrosionX will leave a nasty waxy sticky surface behind... so if you don't have to touch the metal at all, and don't mind it collecting bugs and dirt... go for it... but for things like cleats, cockpit railings, lifeline stanchions and other hardware you have to use, it isn't so useful.


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Does miracle cloth last a long time? I was just wondering how much I should order; or does it get used up on like a few cleats?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've still got the one I used most of last season... I usually buy about six or so at a time, since my friends tend to mooch them.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

After years of shining bright work in the Navy... I paint every thing. Then I don't have to worry about it being bright or not. 

A Retired Boatswain's Mate.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

You paint your stainless and cleats uh? 

Doesn't bright work refer to wood not metals...?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> You paint your stainless and cleats uh?
> 
> Doesn't bright work refer to wood not metals...?


Referring to the brass turnbuckles on the life lines and other brass fixtures, plus other bright metal items. The Navy don't like wood on their ships. Some reason or other about being a fire hazard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I use muriatic acid on things that are old and have been allowed to corrode, and when the only other option would be taking a wire brush on the grinder to them.

The fittings need to be taken off the boat and the acid is pretty strong, so it needs to be handled carefully, but it works quickly and it's possible to end up with a smooth finish, unlike that obtained through brushing. I never use it on aluminum - it turns it black.

With old brass and stainless things that are in really bad condition, it saves a lot of time. Have never taken it on or near the boat, and would not advise it. But if you are working on a really old boat and need to clean something that hasn't been touched for ten or fifteen years, it works quickly. You will still need to polish it, as it comes out of the acid bath looking matte and stained.


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

I have quite a bit of aluminum to clean up. On the smaller parts I want to try Miracle cloth to clean it up is this Miracle Polishing And Cleaning Cloth . The original Miracle Cloth which has proven to out clean and polish any other product. the correct product? Looks like $19.95 for 3... web site looks like a infomercial.

*Also and most importaintly how long does Collinite 850 last? Will I have to re apply wax every week? month? etc?*

Looks like a good price for it here Boat Parts, Marine Engine Parts, Boat Accessories and Marine Electronics online
$9 a bottle versus $17 a bottle

Thanks


----------



## JLBJR (Sep 16, 2006)

I vote for Prism Polish. The stuff is amazing and environmentally safe too. 

JLBJR


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Brisco...it is this one! Lots of other Miracles out there!
West Marine: All-Purpose Polishing Cloth Product Display


----------

